# My New Shoes



## Mokie (Jan 11, 2006)

I got the white pumps at Rugged Warehouse for 8.99 and painted hot pink zebra stripes on them. :icon_chee


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Too cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jan 11, 2006)

wow, you are very daring! there too ott for me but as long as you like them thats all that matters


----------



## Becka (Jan 11, 2006)

You're really good w/ the paintbrush.

Fanstastic idea, nobody else will have them, they look great!

If I were to try that that I'd screw it up so bad I'd have to paint them solid red LOL


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

I am with you!!! I think it is a great idea though.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 11, 2006)

When I saw the name of your post I thought it was going to be that crazy shoe/tights/skirt lady, but your not, and I just realized she was banned, lol. You are good with a paintbrush.


----------



## Liz (Jan 11, 2006)

ooh. i like the studs too


----------



## breathless (Jan 11, 2006)

great job! seriously!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 11, 2006)

ehehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mokie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What is "ott"? I'm not very good at online acronyms. :icon_redf


----------



## Mokie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks! It's not so hard, just squiggly lines. Though it did take forever, my back was starting to ache from sitting on the floor painting. Next time, I think I'll actually go upstairs to our art room and use the table, hahah.


----------



## Mokie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks all for your comments! I'm wearing them out tomorrow night, we shall see what people think in real life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuePasa (Jan 11, 2006)

wow you are very creative :clap

I would have never thought do something think that - you've given me an idea!


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 11, 2006)

Great Shoes. You are very talented!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow! Now that's talent! I need to open up my creative flood gates.


----------



## bunni (Jan 11, 2006)

wow you've turned simple white pumps into hot sexy shoes!!!:clap


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2006)

the shoe diva has arrived! too cute!


----------



## AnitaNa (Jan 12, 2006)

those are awesome shoes! id totally wear em. u should do those for people and charge em cuz i kno id def buy em ...amazing deal on the shoes! u just used reg. paint?


----------



## Leony (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh wow! How creative and cute!


----------



## kaori (Jan 12, 2006)

*Cool!!!:icon_bigg*


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 12, 2006)

ohh i like!!!:icon_chee


----------



## charish (Jan 12, 2006)

that's so true. get some business cards and get to making some shoes.i use to work at a merle norman store and this lady painted shoes like dr. scholls and left bus. cards . and sold them in the store. of course the owner got a % of what she sold. but still good.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 13, 2006)

Those are hot!! I'd wear them with cuffed jeans and a sexy top. Very creative!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2006)

very cute! i'm nowhere near that creative LOL


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 13, 2006)

oh wow thats really creative! good for you, now you have a totally unique pair!


----------



## Mokie (Jan 17, 2006)

I wore them last Thursday to work and then out to bars and such. I wore: long jeans, stretchy white off the shoulder 3/4 length basic shirt, and a belt that matches the stripes exactly. I got tons of complements on them, and no one would believe that I painted them myself until I showed them up close. :icon_chee


----------



## hillary_k (Jan 18, 2006)

*thats mighty impressive.*

way to go........:clap


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jul 31, 2009)

Very Cute!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice, I'd get them if they were blue!


----------

